# Seat Height Adjustment fix -guide-



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

If your seat height adjustment has seized, then you will need to replace the gas strut which resides underneath the seat. The gas strut operates on a cable, and is only available via the dealership.

If you are new to the TT, ensure you are using the correct technique to get the seat to adjust!!

Guide:

PART NUMBER FOR REPLACEMENT STRUT:

Partnumber	Title	Price
8N0881177A	GASDRFEDER	£50ish










Part number 18 from this diagram:









1) remove seat ( 4 x hex bolts ) unplug airbag

2) take seat in to working area, and make sure you protect the floor space with a mate etc...

3) turn seat upside down ( resting on head rest )

4) Take a look at the seat...









5) Locate these 2 retention clips, and pull out the pegs in the centre:










you may wish to provide some leverage to unclip the clip:










Once you remove clips, you will be able to pull the seat up in order to remove both bolts which hold on the gas strut.

6) remove gas strut bolts and unhook the operating cable.










7) refit new gas strut as per old strut fitting... fit clips and pegs back in... plug in airbag sockets under seat and bolt the seat back in with the 4 hex allen bolts..

8) clear airbag fault light via VAGCOM

job done, working seat height adjuster..


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Nice guide mate, well done.

Would it be advisable to add a warning to earth yourself ( chassis or door striker) briefly before removing the airbag connector? 
Bentley does mention this and i'm always cautious around static and airbags!

Brian


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

AS per above comments. Earth yourself... I didn't. I am still here in one piece.. but no harm in being professional and reducing risk


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

If you disconnect the battery before you unplug the airbag, you WILL NOT get a airbag code/light and will not need to have it reset.

edit: reconnect the battery last....after the bag has been reconnected and the seat is installed. Disconnect first, reconnect last.
cheers.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

TTQ2K2 said:


> If you disconnect the battery before you unplug the airbag, you WILL NOT get a airbag code/light and will not need to have it reset.
> 
> edit: reconnect the battery last....after the bag has been reconnected and the seat is installed. Disconnect first, reconnect last.
> cheers.


Cheers ...It did worry me when it did not go out automatically!


----------

